# Tests and lining scan before going abroad



## swamp_rose (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello,
I am considering going abroad for treatment. Does anyone know where I can get a lining scan and bloodwork done for myself and DH before I leave? My clinic abroad does not have any pre-arrangements with a local clinic here.

Thanks for any help.

abi


----------



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

HI Abi


I am having treatment abroad in Greece and I got my blood work and scans done at GCRM in glasgow without too much hassle at all.  I am sure any of the private clinics will do them.  However my GP did the majority of my work up bloods prior to our first trip to Greece.


PM me if u want any more info. Good luck


Lorna


----------



## Snowball22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi
We are concidering going abroad also and hope to make a decision in the next week or so.  do you mind me asking you both of your experiences. 
I have so far spoke to Jenny at Serum and  plan to speak with Dogus also.  however we know Spain and Prague also have good clinics
im luck enough to have recieved most of my test ast the GRI so far and anything else we can get at one of the private clinics.    fingers crossed GRI will help wiht scans  
many thanks 
L


----------



## swamp_rose (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Snowball22,
I researched Spain, Ukraine and the Czech Republic. I chose the CRM-Zlin clinic in the Czech Republic. I did go abroad for a cycle in September. Although I had a BFN, I had a very good experience there. The quality of care and the facilities are on a par with or better than the two very good clinics that I went to in the UK. The clinic facilities were very much like the GCRM in Glasgow. The cycle protocol was also very much like GCRM's but with the stimulation part missed out for me, the recipient: similar down-reg drug and similar luteal support drugs, albeit with other drugs specific to DE IVF like estrogen, aspirin and prednisone. I would rate CRM-Zlin's medical care as excellent. The doctor that did the transfer and the embryologist were both especially good. I travel a lot so that part was very straightforward. No more difficult really than being on holiday. With Prague being a cheap holiday destination from Britain, there were many flights available. All the drugs I needed were sent from the CR and arrived in 3 business days. My deposit was done by bank transfer, easy peasy. I did OE IVF here in the UK and DE IVF abroad. I have to say the DE IVF is much easier on the body. 

Regarding the blood work, my GP surgery did my blood work, which was really kind and I am so grateful to them. The surgery nurse also gave me the single intramuscular injection that I needed for down-regulation. Regarding the lining scan at home, this is not required by the clinic. In fact, their protocol sheet doesn't even mention it. However, many American women on a Zlin-only board (another website) all seem to have a scan at home before heading out, so I considered it. I opted to skip the lining scan at home for a couple of reasons. I wanted to save the money as the GP couldn't do it. I always had good lining in the past and always required the lowest dosage of BCP when I was on them because I respond really well to orally administered hormones. Secondly, I thought it might make me worry more, but that is just me. I think for some it makes them worry less. I could have done it at the GCRM in Glasgow at a fee. They are very good about a la carte services. However, I was a former patient so I don't know if that had anything to do with their willingness. GCRM have been great. I would have turned to them in the event my GP couldn't help. Luckily, on the donor's EC day, my lining was nearly 10 mm and triple-striped so skipping the at-home scan worked out fine. 

Good luck to you and  

Cheers,
Abi


----------



## Snowball22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Swamp rose!  I'm so sorry to write after all this time!

Today in serum Athens I will have my de transfer!

Thank you for all the previous details you sent me!
X


----------

